# Paint Creek Bike/Fish Trip



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

My mother in law just bought a used mountain bike at a garage sale and tonight was deemed the night to be it's maiden voyage. My wife and I have been riding quite a few miles this season (86 since May 1) so we decided to take her out to Paint Creek since it was a nice flat ride. My wife agreed to let me bring along a fishing rod since I haven't been out in quite a while. Originally I planned to ride with them and then when they left (we brought 2 cars) I would fish. Since my mother in law just started riding she was taking it easy. I made sure to tell her that anytime she needed to rest to make sure it was at a spot next to the river. At our first resting spot I cast my panther martin into the current seam between the center of the river and a slow back eddy. I had a decent fish on for a few seconds but it decided it didn't want to leave it's watery abode. After riding up the trail 1.5 miles my mother in law decided to call it a night and she and my wife started to head back to the vehicles. I told them to wait for me back at the starting point and I would help them load up the bikes but that I was going to head up the trail just a bit and do a little more fishing. I sent them on their way and clipped into my pedals, rod in hand and made record speed up to a nice slow, deep pool with some fallen logs. It looked very inviting. I made several casts and saw a small trout rising but never had any hookups. After a few minutes I decided to head back down the trail towards the cars. I remembered a nice looking spot where the trail and the creek paralleled each other for a while. It was very brushy along the trail and the bank was high and there really wasn't any access to get to the river. I found a small hole in the brush where I had to bend down to get through. I crawled down to the river where there was barely any room to stand and cast my spinner. The water was a bit stained, at a good level and there was a lot of brush on the side of the creek and some timber in the water. I made one cast upstream and nothing happened. I then cast the spinner downstream and slowly retrieved it back up. Almost immediately, WHAM!, something hit my lure and I knew I had a decent fish on. My drag whizzed a bit as I had it a little on the loose side while using 4lb test line. I carefully held the rod to keep the trout away from the various logs and brush along the bank and in the center of the creek. Finally I got it to my hand. I thought about letting it go, but I knew my mother in law would be excited to see such a beautiful fish and I haven't had trout for dinner in quite a long time. I didn't have a stringer so I just wrapped my finger through the gill and grabbed my rod and started pedaling like mad back down the trail. Luckily I caught up to my wife and her mother and was able to show them the fish and catch my breath. It was a great night to be out. I don't even think I made 30 casts tonight. I didn't have a camera with me so as soon as I got home I stopped over at Don's (Northern Outdoorsman) house and he was so kind to take several pictures with his digital camera. Thanks so much, Don, for taking those pictures. I bet when you hear knocking on your door now, you come with camera in hand  It was after dark so the lighting wasn't the best but these are the 2 best photos.











My biggest Paint Creek trout so far. (same fish in both pictures)










When I got home and cleaned the fish I found 2 large pinchers in it's stomach. Looks like it was feeding on some pretty big crayfish.

Well, I sure had a great night. I can't wait until dinner tomorrow. Have my trout marinating overnight. Sure will be tasty.

John


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Excellent post and fish John!

I did the bike/fish thing a few times last year. You sure can cover a lot of distance between access points that way.

I will reply to your PM a little later gotta run to a meeting.

Good job!


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Nice fish, Mr. Cook!!


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Thanks guys. That was the first time I tried the Bike/Fish thing. I am going to have to do that again. Yes, you sure can cover a lot more ground that way. I was surprised that I could catch a trout like that so close to the trail. Usually I hike back in quite a ways. The conditions in the creek looked great. The water was slightly stained but not muddy. Again, I have had my best luck on the creek after some rain ( I know we had a little out here yesterday).

John


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Nice fish John. I bike/fish along the point at Metro a lot in the evening when I don't feel like launching. It sure is a great way to cover a lot of ground. I put a pair of saddlebags on the bike to handle the tackle. I did manage to break a rod a few years ago, watch out for those overhanging tree limbs.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I have often wanted to try this on Paint but never got around to it. There are a lot of spots off the beaten path that can be gotten to from the trail.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

How about riding your bike along the river with your spinner in the water. That way you can troll.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

...... and my phone never rang, thanks John
Just wanted it all to yourself?

Nice work


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

You know I wouldn't "diss" you Ralf 

It was a real last minute thing. We just decide to ride that evening. The fishing was a bonus.

John


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I'll remember to bring my rods home.
With the long days, I might get the opportunity to come out your way one evening.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Yep John whenever it is dark and I see your car pull in my driveway, I know You have a nice fish!

My pleasure to take the photo's...and we got to get Shoeman to catch a Paint Creek Brown...I am pretty sure he got SKUNKED there everytime....


----------



## Joe'sCat (Jan 11, 2001)

Thanks for the post John!

I've GOT to meet you guys out there one evening or weekend, when I can get there in time. I've never fished the Paint Creek - just started "summer" fishing this year though, though I've lived in the area for many years. I've never caught a trout either.

I have a bike too, and have thought about mixing the two activities. I've got some stuff to buy first for that though - my bike rack won't fit on my new vehicle.


----------



## StreamAddict (May 22, 2002)

Excellent John..

Makes up for the "Catch & release" job you did last time we fished the Paint...


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

That is a beautiful fish John, you don't get too many shots at fish like that down here.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Yeah, I made sure this one didn't slip out of my hands John  I don't like to practice involuntary catch and release 

Knockoff, yes it was a very pretty fish. I wish it wasn't so dark out when we took the photos as the colors never show up as well as the real deal.

John


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Great Job John, what a fish. I will be in search of him grandpa next weekend.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Super work, John. I hope to get to Paint soon.


----------

